# Slideshow mit JavaScript



## MoPSteR (17. Mai 2006)

Hello

habe ein Javascript für eine *SLIDESHOW* in meiner Homepage laufen

in der Vorschau von *FRONTPAGE* laufen die Bilder super schön durch,(Bilder sind unterschiedlich im Größenformat) nur wenn ich sie auf den *SERVER* hochschicke gibt es nur mehr eine *GRÖßE* der Bilder, sprich sie passen sich alle dem ersten Bild an 

wollte jetzt wissen, ob ich die irgendwie ändern kann, oder kennt jemand ein anderes *SCRIPT* welches die unterstützt !!  

*FÜR HILFE WÄRE ICH SEHR SEHR DANKBAR*



> Kopieren Sie das folgende Skript in den Kopf Ihrer Seite:
> 
> <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
> <!--
> ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Mai 2006)

Dieses Verhalten kenne ich eigentlich nur von älteren Browsern(Opera5, Netscape4) ... ich kann da nichts erkennen, was dies bewirken sollte(in aktuellen Browsern)

Schau mal sicherheitshalber auf dem Server nach, ob dass da noch die Original-Grafiken in der Original-Grösse sind...FP macht da manchmal komische Sachen mit Dateien, die in ein Web geuploadet werden.


----------



## MoPSteR (18. Mai 2006)

> Schau mal sicherheitshalber auf dem Server nach, ob dass da noch die Original-Grafiken in der Original-Grösse sind...FP macht da manchmal komische Sachen mit Dateien, die in ein Web geuploadet werden.



Also die Bilderdatein auf dem Server sind die gleichen wie die originalen auf meinem Rechner!!

kann es sein, wenn ich *nach dem Imagetag* im Script in der gleichen Zeile noch eine *GIF-Datei eingefügt* habe, das es deshalb nicht die Originalgrößen der verschiedenen Bilder anzeigt

Habe die Seite mit *IE6* und *Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.3* angesehen und in beiden Browsern das Problem

falls das Problem nicht zu beheben ist, gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung für eine Slideshow mit Bildern unterschiedlicher Größe


----------

